# 1979 15'4" Lowsider Rebuild - Ballin' on a budget



## SteelHeaderTx (Sep 30, 2014)

Sharp looking boat!


----------



## scsdiver (Oct 27, 2014)

very nicely done!!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Great job kid!!!


----------

